# leawo common service what is it?



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

as stated in the title what is this when i open system configuration utility (msconfig) it is under the services section just wanted to know what this is and do i need to be running it 
THANKS
RUBEN


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd guess it came with your computer as part of the adware package with the intent of selling the whole paid program to copy media. You can Google the company: Leawo Software Co. and see all their products.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Leawo is a DVD or Blu-Ray ripper/converter/recorder Free Video Converters, DVD Converters for Win & Mac from Leawo - FLV Converter, AVI Converter, iPod Converter & more


----------



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

OKAY THANKS so it doesn't need to be running when my rig starts up.
THANKS GUYS AND GALS
RUBEN


----------

